# Pool Bonding Question



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

How deep is the pool? Is this storable or not?


----------



## TCON2998 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Pool dept*

The pool wall is 54" high .


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Let's hope there's an equipotential grid under that thing


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Let's hope there's an equipotential grid under that thing


Why?:blink:


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd say that's not a storable pool but an above ground pool. 

Along with bonding the equipment you'd have to install a solid, bare #8 copper wire 4-6" below the perimeter dirt (unpaved surface), 18-24" from the wall of the pool. See 680.26(B)


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Also yes, you need to bond the metal that the side supports sit on and attach the perimter bond wire to 4 uniformly spaced points on those structural supports. See 680.26(B)(2) & (3).


----------

